# Best T Bucket Chassis Kit in 1/25th Scale?



## GasPunkAlley (Jun 1, 2014)

Getting back into some hot rod modeling I am trying to find the best / most accurate parts to build a '50's to early '60's T bucket model in 1/25th scale. I have been out of the hobby for some time, but I have been digging through my stash and I realized I do have a wide selection of parts and kits to work from.

In my stash:

*Revell*

Vintage Parts Pack T Bucket Chassis - complete
Vintage Parts Pack '23 T Bucket body - complete
Vintage parts Pack Speed Equipment - complete
New Reissuse Roth's Tweedie Pie
Butterra Chassis T Sedan and Phaeton - well detailed but too new for my current tastes for a chassis

*AMT*

Vintage Street Rod Series '23 T Full Fendered Roadster - complete
Vintage Street Rod Series '25 Tall T Coupe - complete
Various Double T kit parts and model - built-ups
Parts Pack Drag T Chassis

*MPC*

Tognotti's T Show Rod - Started but no paint - some sub assemblies
BlackJack T Street Rod

Any suggestions? I want to do something like Tommy Ivo's T or the Kookie Car to early 50's in style and maybe a Rat Rod. I am impatiently waiting for my local shop to get in the double T kit and the '25T fruit wagon kits. Online dealers maybe cheaper but the shipping makes them more expensive IMO.

What do you think of the suspension from the '29 A truck from Revell?


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

Welcome GasPunkAlley! How long has it been since you did some model-building? You got a lot of cool kits lined up it seems... I wish I knew more about older hot rods than I do, but you seem to have a pretty good knowledge base. It's my belief that if you can hold an X-acto blade in your hand, then you could make anything fit, including that '29 A truck suspension. Maybe some pics of the parts you're intending to use?


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

Whiskeys right, if you can hold a exacto in your hand just right to make anything else, making something more specific is easy!

Question on your build, do you have some sort of "idea" or a picture of a REAL car that you want to follow, or are you like me, and just "design" as you go? See, I ask as tho for some of us, its easier to "see" what you want to achieve, and then know what model may have those parts to get closer to that what you plan it to look like.....

I myself, am ALWAYS looking for spare "Mopar parts" And keep a little Ford and GM stuff on the side for trading purposes.....


----------

